
What happens when you stand for 5 years - arshadgc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7JaBHZXfQw
======
iokevins
Standing desk user here, since 2009. I'm in general agreement with the OP.

MY "PROS"

o Standing eliminates post-lunch lethargy, for me

o I perceive an increased focus while standing

o I still feel a bit of back soreness while standing, from time to
time—standing helps but is not a miracle solution

o Some argue standing is good for dieting as it burns more calories than
sitting: [http://lifehacker.com/5798791/calculate-how-many-calories-
yo...](http://lifehacker.com/5798791/calculate-how-many-calories-you-can-burn-
if-you-switch-to-a-standing-desk)

MY "CONS":

o Standing all day, like sitting all day, is hard on the body, but in
different ways (for example, it increases the risk of varicose veins)--to
compensate, alternate between standing or sitting, and take breaks, walk
around, and so forth, as OP does

o I lost two overhead storage cubbies, in transitioning my desk, to a standing
desk--something to consider if you need to consolidate materials

o I'm 6'1" tall and find colleagues shorter than ~5'5" find my high work-
surface challenging, during desk-side meetings (a good reason to keep at least
one lower work-surface)

Some random other tips:

o Face monitors toward a low-traffic area, to minimize passer-by
distractions/eye-contact

o The OP stands on wood floors, but I think that's nuts; get a highly-rated
anti-fatigue mat (I got one via ULINE)

o A chair with an adjustable seat height represents a really nice-to-have; the
Herman Miller Aeron Stool’s high variant represents the nicest one (again,
personal preference, here), with a seat height up to 34"

~~~
moron4hire
>> Standing eliminates post-lunch lethargy, for me

I quit drinking sugary drinks for that.

~~~
iokevins
Congratulations on choosing a healthier diet; controlling sugars definitely
helps, as well.

------
krishicks
I'm coming up on my 5-year standing anniversary.

One thing I've noticed that the video doesn't mention is what it's like to
work at a sitting desk after having exclusively stood so long.

It sucks.

My hip flexors aren't used to sitting for more than short intervals, which
means I can't work at a sitting desk for a whole day without having hip pain.

This was an issue last year when I did some consulting at a company where they
didn't have any standing desks available. (At some companies I've actually
started the standing desk trend, but this Major US Cable Company was having
none of it).

~~~
roymurdock
Do you work out regularly?

I'd imagine if you exercised/stretched your lower back and hip flexors
regularly (deadlifts and squats) that you would be OK to sit for long periods
of time.

~~~
krishicks
I started basic barbell training 3 times per week, including squats and
deadlifts, about 3 months ago.

I guess I didn't notice any problems with hip flexors when sitting on a few
very long flights recently, so maybe you're right.

------
13of40
Cashiers, doormen, and croupiers do it.

~~~
peter303
I stood all day assembling automobiles years ago. Took a couple weeks to get
used to it.

------
shanecleveland
Been standing for three years. I was having pretty frequent lower back pain,
which made sitting very uncomfortable. It took a while to get used to standing
(leg fatigue).

Back pain is basically gone. Legs still get tired sometimes and it is nice to
take a break and sit occasionally throughout the day. I would not go back to
sitting but would like a more interchangeable standing/sitting setup.

------
vishaldpatel
I'm reasonably fit, but I'd never stood for the whole day, until two weeks
ago. Then I started running the family business while the parents went away
for vacation. I decided to stand / walk instead of grabbing a stool because I
thought it would compensate for the lack of other exercise I'd be getting -
business hours are fairly long, and I really don't feel like workout out
after.

Take-aways so far:

\- When standing, I automatically change it up - sometimes I stand up-right,
sometimes I stand with my legs split a bit.

\- After a couple of days of discomfort, I can basically stand all day, no
issues.

\- I come home, and sit. And if I'm watching TV, I pass out for a good 20
minutes. Automatic nap.

\- I don't feel sleepy at work at all. Zero lethargy. I don't feel sleepy
after lunch.

Some advice:

\- Try to engage your core, your glutes, legs.. different muscles to keep you
upright.

\- Change things up. I try not to lurch. To lower myself, I split my legs a
bit. Sometimes for fun (while reading email, random junk online..) I do a
half-squat.

------
nickjj
For all you guys who have standing desks and have been using them for years,
have you noticed any type of leg vein issues (vericose veins)?

Years ago when I looked into making a standing desk I vaguely remember a
couple studies hinting that prolonged standing drastically increases the
chances of getting them.

~~~
gillianseed
Nope, but then I've always used compression socks (for long before I started
standing due to having it drilled in to my head by a soccer coach I had back
in the day) which I think helps prevent such problems, I also have a standing
mat.

Anyway, I've been standing for three years now and apart from about a month of
adjusting myself to the idea, it's been great, primarily my lower back which
used to hurt somewhat and stiffen after a work day, other benefits although
not dramatic is some weight loss (atleast initially) and better posture.

~~~
nickjj
Interesting, I haven't heard of those.

That was my only concern for a standing desk really. I already walk a few
miles a day, but I wanted to add more standing into my daily routine.

It's funny, after you do it long enough your body craves it.

~~~
gillianseed
>Interesting, I haven't heard of those.

Basically they improve blood circulation and prevent varicose vein problems.

My old coach was convinced it improved recovery time for lower-leg muscles
after hard training and more or less made us swear to use them as much as
possible :)

>It's funny, after you do it long enough your body craves it.

I'm doing daily (well at least 5-6 days a week) walks myself as well, I do
between 50-70 minutes depending on how I feel, and yes it does become
something of a craving, I typically feel uneasy if I don't get out and walk.

The reason I started was as part of rehabilitation after a knee injury I
sustained during sports, and it became a great habit (something good came out
of that injury).

This might also play in to avoiding vein issues when standing since you get
the leg circulation up and running during high pace walks.

~~~
nickjj
Do you have any recommended compression sock brands?

------
gyoza
[http://ije.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2015/10/09/ije.d...](http://ije.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2015/10/09/ije.dyv191.full)

Conclusions: Sitting time was not associated with all-cause mortality risk.
The results of this study suggest that policy makers and clinicians should be
cautious about placing emphasis on sitting behaviour as a risk factor for
mortality that is distinct from the effect of physical activity.

------
jkot
My father-in-law was using standing desk for past 40 years (works at street
market). He is pretty healthy.

------
ZeroGravitas
I use the same little laptop stand thing, can recommend it as a cheap way into
standing desks.

------
abledon
Yes! Also cool to note that a post a while back on here showed leg strength
correlating to increased intelligence.

~~~
melling
Then you should do squats because standing all day doesn't give you big strong
legs.

Note, I'm not claiming that squats will make you smarter. For some reason we
get a lot of "correlation science" on HN.

~~~
munificent
No no no. You should read more. That will increase your intelligence which
makes your legs stronger.

~~~
chm
I just rip off pages from textbooks and eat them. Much, much less time
consuming and the calories aren't that bad. Great source of fiber.

------
dplgk
Can someone summarize the video? Can't watch video right now.

~~~
jasonkostempski
It's an ad for an app.

~~~
arshadgc
Not denying it

